# Attention WinAmp Users



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You should read this article.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm more glad than ever that I use Voyetra Turtle Beach AudioStation. Not only do I have superior sound and a better interface, I'm also less likely to be hacked! Check it out at http://www.turtlebeach.com/site/products/audiostation/free_download.asp


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This does have me a bit worried but Im waiting for Winamp3's final release. The beta was too buggy.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm concerned that the article makes it sound like Winamp users are the only ones who have to worry about viruses. My kids have downloaded (or tried to download) MP3 files with viruses and I know of others who have done likewise. I'm not even going to mention the names of what software was being used at the time, because I don't want to give anyone a false sense of security that because they don't use *that* one they will be ok. No one should download any files with out a good, up to date virus scanner.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> No one should download any files with out a good, up to date virus scanner


And in the words of the great Leo Laporte _Never open any attachments_


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"The Great Leo Laporte"?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes the 'Great Leo', I love that guy, he's the best TechTv has and probably will ever have.


----------

